# ماهو الفرق بين السلفونيك الفاتح والغامق؟؟؟



## mido303 (7 مارس 2013)

ماهو الفرق بين السلفونيك الفاتح والغامق ؟؟؟
وهل السلفونيك الفاتح هو السلفونيك الغازي؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed abo forn (12 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
السلفونيك الغامق : مصنع من (الكيل بنزين خطى من شركة العامرية للبترول و تركيزة قليل و به شوائب كثيره) و لون السلفونيك بنى غامق جدا مائل للسواد او اسود.
السلفونيك الفاتح : مصنع من (الكيل بنزين خطى من شركة ايلاب و تركيزة عالى و ليس به شوائب) و لون السلفونيك عسلى شفاف.
السلفونيك الغازى: مصنع من (الكيل بنزين خطى من شركة ايلاب و تركيزة عالى و ليس به شوائب) و لون السلفونيك اصفر شفاف و طريقة السلفنة بواسطة غاز so3 .


----------



## mido303 (12 مارس 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (18 مارس 2013)

ممكن اعرف ايه الفرق في الاستخدام؟


----------



## ahmed abo forn (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
طبعا فى اختلاف فى الاستخدام و ذلك من طبيعة صناعة السلفونيك:​1- السلفونيك الغامق: يستخدم فى صناعة انواع الصابون السائل (صابون ارضيات) و جودته رديئة و محتاج محسنات كثيرة لو سيسخدم فى نظافة الاوانى.
2- السلفونيك الشفاف: يستخدم فى صناعة انواع الصابون السائل ( صابون ارضيات و الاوانى و ممكن يدخل بنسبة فى بعض المساحيق و المساحيق الجيل) و على فكرة فى منه تركيزات حسب الطلب و طريقة الشغل و يعتبر الاكثر استخداما و شيوعا فى وسط المنظفاتالصناعية.
3- السلفونيك الغازى: يستخدم فى صناعة انواع الصابون السائل (و لكن ضعيف اللزوجة) عشان كده لا يستعمل الا بنسبة قليلة جدا و لكن يستعمل اساسا فى صناعة المساحيق.
و ده على حد علمى الضئيل جدا بالنسبة لرواد المنتدى الكرام الافاضل
و الله اعلى و اعلم​


----------



## دعاء الكراون (19 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذ احمد واشكرك علي اهتمامك


----------



## ahmed abo forn (20 مارس 2013)

جزيل الشكرا لحضرتك و لكل رواد المنتدى الكرام


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (11 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

